# Dear Coach



## csiowner (Jul 9, 2007)

I am In the military and IM currently deployed. I have a schwinn spin bike in my room and I ride about an hour everyday; some days Ill split it and ride 45 minutes in the morning and 45 in the evening. with only a spin bike to ride on what can I do to get in cat 4/5 race shape by aug?:idea: any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

intervals. make sure you have a fan blowing on you, faster the better. 

also off-bike work for core strength and muscular endurance - crunches, pikes, bridges, lunges, mountain climbers, yoga poses that test your core and back.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

what he said.

basically you want to make the most of your time on the bike. so you want to increase intensity.


----------



## csiowner (Jul 9, 2007)

THanks I do plenty/ well enough core Im more interested in what to do on the bike when ridding since I dont have anyone to push me but good old AFN television maybe Ill look into getting some spinerval DVD's any suggestions? Thank you in advance


----------

